# Dainese sizing?



## M.A.X (Apr 27, 2007)

So I'm thinking of getting a Dainese Gladiator body armor. Trying to figure out what size I need.

I'm 183cm, 80kg (that's 6 feet, 180pds I believe), I'm a medium/average build I guess.

Dainese Gladiator:


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a little taller but I have a slim build and needed a L (mostly because of my lenght). I think you'll be good with an L, no shop near to try 'em out?


----------



## tailwind105 (Sep 5, 2007)

When I got the Dainese Impact Jacket a few months back I used the sizing chart at Wiggle.co.uk and it fit perfectly.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Dainese_Gladiator_Evo_Jacket/5360028792/


----------



## M.A.X (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that's cheap...

Never heard of Wiggle... Is Wiggle safe to buy from? I ship to the states, anyone have any experience buying from them and shipping to the US?


----------



## M.A.X (Apr 27, 2007)

tailwind105 said:


> When I got the Dainese Impact Jacket a few months back I used the sizing chart at Wiggle.co.uk and it fit perfectly.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Dainese_Gladiator_Evo_Jacket/5360028792/


Hmm, looking at the chart I fit exactly the Chest and Waist measurements for the Large, but my height says I should be XL....


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Im the same im 6,3. My chest and waist measurements say large, but it says its for 5,10 height? Can any owners have a say here?


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

Like i said... i'm 186cm (6'1") and my L fits me great for my length.


----------

